# Microsoft Flight sim X deluxe-1305?



## EpicDeath (Jul 20, 2009)

:sighk... so i start installing Flight sim.. works fine till about 64-65% and says an error msg saying: 

Error 1305. Error reading from File Crogram Files/Microsoft Games/Microsoft Flight Sim X/Scenery/Global/texture/GEN_Plane_UFO_Landing.dds. Verify that the file exists and that you can access it.

Retry Cancel


WHAT DO I DO???:upset::upset::upset: please help.:normal:

thank you for your time.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi EpicDeath and welcome to TSF,

Make sure the CD/DVD is free of scratches.
You can also try copying the CD/DVD to your HDD and run the setup from there.


----------



## EpicDeath (Jul 20, 2009)

there is scratching in some areas... but hardly any except for 1 area where counted approx. 13 scratches in 1 sq. inch. and i have no idea what an HDD is.
furthermore... now it is saying the stuff in the first post except with different file names... GEN_Miso_Park_3pk.dds, etc.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Its having trouble reading that area of the disk when installing. There can be about 50mb - 400mb in that area depending on if its a CD or a DVD.

Try copying the disc to your Hard Drive.

Create a new folder on the desktop and copy all the files from the CD/DVD to that folder. If it manages to copy everything with no errors then you should be able run the setup.exe from that new folder.


----------



## EpicDeath (Jul 20, 2009)

*New problem.*

it's alright. i got a replacement disk + Acceleration. 

I Installed it, and it played flawlessly up to tutorial # 6 then I went to sleep.
I wake up in the morning and get back on. #7 works perfectly,
but then in the takeoff part where he says: "ok... Stop here," the game screen frezzes. I can hear and move the aircraft... but cant see where. + this happens at random moments: in the air... as soon as it starts... any time.

* NOTE * this also happens on all missions... including completed ones.

Please help me fix the prob


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Could you please post your system specs.


----------



## EpicDeath (Jul 20, 2009)

How do you find that?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Follow the instructions in this thread.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/gam...please-follow-these-steps-before-posting.html


----------



## EpicDeath (Jul 20, 2009)

Sound Card: Realtek HD Audio Output
Video Card(s): ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT
OS: Windows XP professional 5.1.2600 SP3
RAM: 1007 MB
Motherboard: Acer FQ965M
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) 2 CPU 4400 @ 2.00 GHz
Power Supply: ??? cant find


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Have you updated the game to the latest version?
Flight Simulator X Service Pack 1


----------



## EpicDeath (Jul 20, 2009)

Acceleration includes that.


----------



## EpicDeath (Jul 20, 2009)

well... any ideas?


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hello EpicDeath :wave:

Microsoft Flight Simulator 10 is a very complex piece of simulation software. It uses every single bit of whatever resource your computer has. It is so complex, that just before Microsoft (MS) closed down the Aces and the Games Studio, which are the original developers/distributors, they were introducing the engine that drives the software, to entities like Boeing, Commercial and private airline companies and even the military, to help them with future flight characteristic and aerodynamic design! 

Now that that has been said, there are a whole bunch of things that need to be done to your computer, that will most undoubtedly give you the best experience that you can have with the flight simulator.

So let's begin...

Looking at your system specifications, I see that you 1GB of RAM installed. This is not going to be enough :4-thatsba. You should upgrade to, at the very least, 2GB. The minimum for FSX is 256MB and the minimum for Acceleration is 1GB, however these are system requirements from 4 and 5 years ago. There has been numerous changes to software development and the operating system (OS) since. I suspect that this what is causing the "freezing" you are experiencing. You can expect the OS to use about 512MB of RAM, which is half of your total, leaving 512MB for FSX.

Next, you will want to go HERE, this is a post I made a while back. It was originally intended for FSX, but I found that it helped solve a lot of problems with high end games/programs that utilize every ounce of the system.

If you have any questions about the post referenced above please post them here, as that thread is locked. This will most likely not solve your problem just yet, but will help eliminate "Why" your simulator keeps freezing.

Good luck, and let me know if you need anything..... :wink:


----------

